# Avon Raft news



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention that you can see a photo of the colored Avon rafts at our facebook page: Clavey | Facebook


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Buy an ad.


----------



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

*Buy an Ad?*

We did buy an ad. I am sensitive to folks that post things for sale on forums without actually supporting them. Hence, we did sign on to sponsor Mountain Buzz for the year. The site administrator suggested to me that this was the proper forum for announcing sales and special deals. If we offended anyone, please accept our apologies. I haven't yet figured out how to have my signature represent that we are a sponsor.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry, didn't realize you were a sponsor. 

I've just seen lots of plugs by companies that dont seem to pay, and all their posts are peddling their wares.

i'm an ass


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

dgosn said:


> i'm an ass


agreed


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Clavey:

You guys are the bomb.. I got "above and beyond" customer service this summer, on a small order that didn't warrant the attention you gave it.


----------

